# Nad Marshall dsl5



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

so I wanted to get a smaller quiet amp for the living room. 
I figured at 5 watts switchable to 1 watt this would be nice so I could turn it up past 2. 
But Jesus this little thing is loud.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well. it didn't scare off the dog !!!  It cant be that bad !!!

Congrats !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Try it with a 412!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Frenchy99 said:


> Well. it didn't scare off the dog !!!  It cant be that bad !!!
> 
> Congrats !


To be fair the dog is deaf so not much scares her sound wise.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Budda said:


> Try it with a 412!


I don't have a 4x12 anymore, due to only playing in my house for now. I did try it with a 1x12 and it was loud enough haha.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

1W in a small quiet room is still pretty darn loud. Remember you need 10 times the power for our ears to percieve a doubling of loudness.
So a 10W will only sound half as loud as a 100W, and the 1W will only seem half as loud as the 10W. (all else such as speakers remaining equal)


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the new Marshall. I've had the DSL15 for a few years now and still love it.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Well that was quick, returned it and ordered an orgin 20h


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> Well that was quick, returned it and ordered an orgin 20h


i read your post and thought "wtf is that? i never heard of it." so i looked it up. seems cool as hell, and the price is attractive. i'm not sure about the tilt switch though. the way they describe it, it sounds like the same as the low/mid/high controls but with one knob? i don't get it. have you tried one? what does it do?



Budda said:


> Try it with a 412!


i took my special 6 down to the rehearsal factory and plugged it into an orange 4x12. i dimed it, and it could _ALMOST_ keep up with the drums and bass and other guitar.
if i swapped the tubes it would have been useable. it sounded pretty good like that. better than what i expected. was a fun little experiment.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> i read your post and thought "wtf is that? i never heard of it." so i looked it up. seems cool as hell, and the price is attractive. i'm not sure about the tilt switch though. the way they describe it, it sounds like the same as the low/mid/high controls but with one knob? i don't get it. have you tried one? what does it do?


I haven't tried one. I just figured I would order one and try it for 700 bucks. As I understand the tilt switch would make it sound like the difference between input 1 and 2. 
That being said I did virtually no reasearch, I just thought it would fit what I was looking for a bit better. 
It also helped that I had cash from selling a different guitar and got spend happy.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i almost want one, but the truth is, i have no need of it right now. hahahaha


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> i almost want one, but the truth is, i have no need of it right now. hahahaha


Ill let you know what I think. 
Want>need


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice!

Isnt the Origin what greta van fleet use?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

ezcomes said:


> Nice!
> 
> Isnt the Origin what greta van fleet use?


No idea.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

ezcomes said:


> Nice!
> 
> Isnt the Origin what greta van fleet use?


Pretty sure they use a Marshall Astoria. Swore I saw that in one of those Premier Guitar Rig Rundowns a little while back.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> so I wanted to get a smaller quiet amp for the living room.
> I figured at 5 watts switchable to 1 watt this would be nice so I could turn it up past 2.
> But Jesus this little thing is loud.
> View attachment 201209


Why do you have 2 compressors on your board?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> Why do you have 2 compressors on your board?


To compare them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> i read your post and thought "wtf is that? i never heard of it." so i looked it up. seems cool as hell, and the price is attractive. i'm not sure about the tilt switch though. the way they describe it, it sounds like the same as the low/mid/high controls but with one knob? i don't get it. have you tried one? what does it do?


Not the same as the low/mid/high, but works in conjunction with those. Marshall markets it as a control to sweep from the old High Treble (Loudness 1) to Normal (Loudness 2) inputs on the old 4-holers. Instead of adjusting the two volumes to get the gain and balance you want, now you have an overall gain control and a balance (tilt) control.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just tried the origin 20 combo today at L&M and all I can say is "glad I bought the DSL40CR"! I didn't like the Origin one bit. Well, clean was nice but it needed to be LOUD to get any decent breakup.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

pat6969 said:


> Just tried the origin 20 combo today at L&M and all I can say is "glad I bought the DSL40CR"! I didn't like the Origin one bit. Well, clean was nice but it needed to be LOUD to get any decent breakup.


Well I guess it's good I have a pedal board full of od pedals.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> Just tried the origin 20 combo today at L&M and all I can say is "glad I bought the DSL40CR"! I didn't like the Origin one bit. Well, clean was nice but it needed to be LOUD to get any decent breakup.


Another happy Albertan here !

Just bought my DSL40CR today at Axe for $800 (store closing specials).


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

SG-Rocker said:


> Another happy Albertan here !
> 
> Just bought my DSL40CR today at Axe for $800 (store closing specials).


Must have been the calgary store? I paid full pop and L&M.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> Well I guess it's good I have a pedal board full of od pedals.


Yes, you'll need them. I so wanted to like the Origin, was hoping it was more of a poor mans Plexi.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> Must have been the calgary store? I paid full pop and L&M.


Nope, Edmonton store.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

SG-Rocker said:


> Nope, Edmonton store.


I didn't know the Edmonton location was closing as well.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

pat6969 said:


> Yes, you'll need them. I so wanted to like the Origin, was hoping it was more of a poor mans Plexi.


Did you try on the lower power settings or just the full 20 watts?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> Did you try on the lower power settings or just the full 20 watts?


I tried on the lowest setting and it was still super loud. That was the problem for me, I don't play in a band anymore and can't crank my tube amp, I need something that is somewhat bedroom friendly.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

pat6969 said:


> I tried on the lowest setting and it was still super loud. That was the problem for me, I don't play in a band anymore and can't crank my tube amp, I need something that is somewhat bedroom friendly.


the lowest setting is 1/2 a watt .. I mean that's not THAT loud.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> i read your post and thought "wtf is that? i never heard of it." so i looked it up. seems cool as hell, and the price is attractive. i'm not sure about the tilt switch though. the way they describe it, it sounds like the same as the low/mid/high controls but with one knob? i don't get it. have you tried one? what does it do?


one way (max) boosts treble and cuts bass. the other waty cuts treble and boosts bass. Not a whole lot; it's the distance between cut on one side and boost on the other that makes it work (e.g. 6 db treb boost ain't that much, but add a -6 db bass cut makes it feel like a lot more). Think of a flat frequency response graph as a see saw that you can tilt either way.

A popular thing on pro rec gear a few years back.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> the lowest setting is 1/2 a watt .. I mean that's not THAT loud.


It was loud! Unless there was something wrong with the one I tried.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

pat6969 said:


> It was loud! Unless there was something wrong with the one I tried.


Maybe it was user error.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> Maybe it was user error.


Maybe. Hope it works for u.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> Maybe it was user error.


it's only possible to be TOO loud if it's not you playing. myself, i have NEVER been too loud, despite the accusations


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

pat6969 said:


> It was loud! Unless there was something wrong with the one I tried.


The only low power amp I've used was an AC4 on the 1/4 watt setting. I could dime it for crunch at below bedroom levels.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

RBlakeney said:


> the lowest setting is 1/2 a watt .. I mean that's not THAT loud.


The lowest setting on my yba1 mod1 is 0.1 watts. And that is still very loud.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

isoneedacoffee said:


> The lowest setting on my yba1 mod1 is 0.1 watts. And that is still very loud.


cool.


----------

